# Compatible Ethernet to USB Adapters



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

_I posted this in the DIRECTV Legacy Receiver Discussion forum back on July 18th. There was one response regarding looking on eBay for a Linksys USB200 adapter and I have been with no luck.

Although the General Discussion forum may not be the right one, I knew that there would be many more eyes on it here and I gave it a shot in the "right" place. I'm hoping I may get some help here. Anyway, here goes nothing....._

I've got an HR10-250 and a DRT800 (non-DirecTV TiVo unit) that I was looking to connect to my wired network. I've searched here and I've searched at TCF and haven't been able to get a clear answer in my head. I figured I can always find fantastic help here at DBSTalk, so I thought I'd ask here.

Is the TrendNet TU2-ET100 Ethernet to USB adapter a compatible (and effective) adapter to use for wiring these TiVos to my network? Both TiVos are completely unhacked - will this adapter work with at least the HR10-250 without having to do a bunch of stuff - basically plug it in and go through the set-up screens?

Thanks for your sage advice!!!

I use Comcast internet and utilize a Netgear router. I have had no issues with this set up with the HR20s and HR21 I have connected to this now.

I should also mention that I had bought the TrendNet adapter mentioned above at a decent price, but before I opened it, I wanted to see if anyone knew that it would NOT serve the intended purpose.

I now turn it over to all of you SOAKs! Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is no support for USB -> Ethernet adapters in the HR2x series. However, you can use a wireless gaming adapter, wireless ethernet adapter, or powerline adapter.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm asking about the HR10-250 and to a lesser degree the DRT800.

My HR2x's are doing just fine wired to my router as is.


----------



## the new guy (Jun 28, 2007)

The USB ports on the HR10-250 are useless unless the box is hacked. As are the features that utilize the USB ports in the first place (HME).

Tim


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

the new guy said:


> The USB ports on the HR10-250 are useless unless the box is hacked. As are the features that utilize the USB ports in the first place (HME).
> 
> Tim


Is my understanding wrong, then, that those features (such as remote scheduling and Amazon Unbox, or whatever it is) were "turned on" with the latest service upgrade? I thought hacking was no longer necessary?


----------



## Force3dFX (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Netw..._3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1218431729&sr=8-3

I use this device on my 360 and as it is an ethernet bridge to wireless can switch it to my d box ethernet port no problem. Works well with my wireless.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Is my understanding wrong, then, that those features (such as remote scheduling and Amazon Unbox, or whatever it is) were "turned on" with the latest service upgrade? I thought hacking was no longer necessary?


Only in the stand-alone Tivos, not the DirecTV Tivos. Even the latest v6.4a software does not have these features. Unless you hack the software yourself.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I think I misunderstood in two aspects:

(a) I thought you needed a network connection for the DVR Scheduler to function (which I am now finding out is done via the sat and not the network connection) and

(b) I thought since the DVR Scheduler was now enabled on the HR10-250s (with v6.4) that the other features were, too.

Well, at least the DVR scheduler is working (I just tested it). If the other features (like downloading via Amazon Unbox) aren't enabled on the HR10-250, then I will just return the adapter. I'm not that interested to go through the trouble to set the DRT800 up for that.

Unless there's still something I'm missing, I thank you all for your help!



Side note in the "for what it's worth" category: I understand the need to not have a bunch of stuff posted all over if there's a forum dedicated to it. As someone who really mainly accesses the General Discussion and CE areas of the forum and rarely venture elsewhere, I don't mind seeing some of the "wrong forum" posts. In this case, I posted in the correct forum and got just one response (with a "being helpful" suggestion, but not really addressing my question) right away, then nothing beyond that for 23 days. Posted here and it seems I got all my questions answered in the span of about 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

One way to enable the HR10-250 is PTVNet available on dvrupgrade.com.

It does "hack" the drive, so you probably don't want to attempt it unless you feel comfortable removing the hard drive from the HR10-250, installing it in your PC, updating the drive, and then putting it back in the HR10-250.

You also may want to look at mfslive.org. In either case, you also can find instructions for putting a larger drive in the HR10-250, which you would probably want to do as well while you have the drive out of your box.

You can find out what adapters are supported on http://www.dvrupgrade.com/forums/index.php.

Even if you enable networking on the HR10-250, MRV is not available.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Not looking for MRV. Just a way to get caught up on some shows. I'll probably just Netflix it. I have just the one HR10-250 and a half dozen HR2x's. The HR10 has become more of an afterthought now and even more so if there's no networking it without hacking.

No big deal. Thanks for clearing up my questions, though!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To the original poster, I apologize for not realizing you were talking about an HR10. I am moving this to the Legacy Receiver forum so no one makes the same mistake.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

Stewart,

If I shouldn't have posted information about any hacking sites, feel free to delete my message.


----------

